# M&P drying hands



## Catalyna (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi,

I am using a M&P base from Stephenson and it's drying my hands pretty bad. Same for my testers.
From what I know, we do not have hard water, but a friend just told me that it seems to fluctuate, like she is using the same soap and there are periods of time she feels the hands more dry than usual ... if that makes sense.
I do not have sensitivities or allergies.

After testing the first batch, I added almond oil to next ones, but is pretty much the same.

Any advice? I think I read that shea butter makes MP more moisturizing, will that be a solution?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 20, 2018)

I am not a fan of Stephenson bases.  I do not like them.  But Don't know why is drying ....  IMO  likely is the base, but everyone's skin is different.

I am also not a fan of adding oils to bases, because they decrease the lather. If you do so, it has to be very little, like one tablespoon per pound.

My favorites bases in the double butter from Michaels or Hobby lobby (this one), and the ones from Natures garden.  Make sure you read ingredients, so you know you are getting detergent free bases.

I LOVE the cocoa butter and yogurt ones from NG.


----------



## Catalyna (Feb 20, 2018)

Thanks!
I live in Canada and it's harder to get some things here...
I'll try to find something else than Stephenson.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 20, 2018)

My daughter always used Stephenson bases and bases from Essentials by Catalina, we never found any of them drying. Which base are you using, they do have different formulations. I know there was one she mixed but I am not sure which one, will ask when I talk to her


----------



## Catalyna (Feb 20, 2018)

I used the hemp one, aloe and the translucent one.

Bought them from a local store; the boxes were sealed, but maybe could be the storage? Or are they too old, can this affect MP soap?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 20, 2018)

Don't they have Michael's in Canada?  I swear by that double butter!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 20, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> Don't they have Michael's in Canada?  I swear by that double butter!



I know many people like the Stephenson.  I am just not one of them.


----------



## Catalyna (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes, I found it at Michaels. It says is for ages 15 and plus. I don't think is for using the soap...maybe for making the soap (?).

I'll give it a try, thank for the suggestion. I also found another one at a supplier, says it's certified organic in United Kingdom, having a yellowish color.

For my project I would need a clear base... so, the search continues. I see that Michaels has too a clear base, ArtMinds. Anybody tried that?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 21, 2018)

The honey one is sort of clear and good too. is labeled art minds but made by the same company that makes the shea base.  ( I am 99% sure),

Personally, I think art minds  smaller ones of 2 pounds are a lower quality, not too sure.  But try them!  You may like them.  With the coupon, a 2 pound is like 5 dollars.

I personally do not buy anything from Amazon, but I am sure there must be an amazon Canada.  They have many different vendors, if you do not mind buying from them.

I love MP, and I have tried a LOT of different bases in 12 years.  They are not all created equal!

Honey one.
http://www.michaels.com/honey-glycerin-soap-by-artminds/10215703.html


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 21, 2018)

I can't use M&P bases by themselves because they dry me out so bad (I think I've tried every brand available, and some or definitely worse than others, but all do it). If I use M&P as embeds in my CP base soap then I can tolerate it but only if the embeds are small.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 26, 2018)

What about Voyageur Soap & Candle... Canadian company.

http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/Wholesale_Natural_Melt_and_Pour_Soap_s/45.htm


----------



## lrpolillo (Mar 7, 2018)

I like Stephenson soap but I find all melt and pour clear a bit drying so I normally add 1% conditioning oil to my batch. Yesterday I added Shea butter but I think today I am going to add some avacado oil to my newest project.


----------

